# Cobweb-like material on driftwood?



## _Fell_ (20 Jul 2017)

I have some driftwood that's been in the tank about 2-3 weeks (no livestock, basically just a holding tank right now).

As far as I can see this is only happening on one piece, not the others - I think it's more of a fungus than an algae but I didn't know where else to post it. 

Nothing was done to the wood before chucking it in besides giving it a good water-only scrub with a hard brush in a bucket outside. They're in because I'm trying to soak them, right now they all float (hence the ice-cream lid with rocks on it..)

I'm planning to take them out, boil/scrub them and screw them into some slate so they actually stay submerged, but not sure when I can get around to that right now (helpful?). Either way I didn't notice this yesterday, but it's possible it could have started then. Definitely started the last few days. 

Any ideas? I attached a pic to show what I mean. I've never had any driftwood do this in the past. 

Cheers


----------



## _Fell_ (20 Jul 2017)

Also: Last water change was about 50%, two days ago (the tank is a 25L, only half full right now, will be using it to grow out plants until I can get a proper filter established but there is a pump/tubing which helps aerate the water a little bit so it's not stagnant). Tank water cloudy + has tannins which is why I'm changing such large amounts (1-2 x wk). 

Should I just ditch this batch of wood and start with new?


----------



## alto (21 Jul 2017)

If you like the wood I don't see this as a reason for concern, you could boil & then return to tank to see if/when the growth reoccurs - often boiling will help with sinking so I usually start with that (if wood fits in the pot  )


----------



## _Fell_ (21 Jul 2017)

alto said:


> If you like the wood I don't see this as a reason for concern, you could boil & then return to tank to see if/when the growth reoccurs - often boiling will help with sinking so I usually start with that (if wood fits in the pot  )



This is actually my favourite piece of the lot, but I'm not that attached to it that I can't / won't use it for another non-aquarium related project. Would be a shame to waste it 
Just never seen something like this before on driftwood, googling didn't show up any results that really looked like mine.. hopefully a boil + scrub will sort it out..


----------



## GHNelson (21 Jul 2017)

Looks similar to white bacteria growth, that covers wood after being submerged in water!
Should disappear in a week or two.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ce-leaching-from-driftwood.49599/#post-487165


----------



## alto (21 Jul 2017)

I don't think this is any reason to not use the wood - great photo btw I finally clicked to resize & detail is excellent!

It may take longer to disappear (or not  ) but is very very unlikely to cause any issues with flora or fauna


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Jul 2017)

Looks like fungi hyphae, or some such, it'll disappear eventually. In the meantime the wood is fine to use. Maybe try Amano shrimp, they seem to be partial to it.


----------



## _Fell_ (22 Jul 2017)

alto said:


> I don't think this is any reason to not use the wood - great photo btw I finally clicked to resize & detail is excellent!
> Haha thanks! I always thought my phone had terrible quality photos but maybe the lighting was just right lol!
> 
> It may take longer to disappear (or not  ) but is very very unlikely to cause any issues with flora or fauna





Tim Harrison said:


> Looks like fungi hyphae, or some such, it'll disappear eventually. In the meantime the wood is fine to use. Maybe try Amano shrimp, they seem to be partial to it.



I am eventually planning to put some shrimp in this tank, was going to try cherry shrimp because I heard they are quite forgiving as far as shrimp go and I've never had any type of shrimp before. I wonder if Nerites would like it..? Either way if it's not harmful I'm happy to leave it there and let it run its course. Thanks!


----------



## Konsa (22 Jul 2017)

Hi
The Amano shrimp are extremely hardy also.
Even in my oppinion more forgiving than the cherries.I have never lost any in my tanks apart from the ones that got out of one of the  small tanks.All snails will be happy to munch on it as well as the ottos.The Nerite snails are cute but the lay eggs everywhere and are nightmare to remove.
Regards Konsa


----------

